# Sexy Moto Mom



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 7, 2007)

I needed a new journal!

It's a new day, a new time and I'm working on a new me.

I will lose this weight, and I will get pregnant.  But for now, it's time to get jiggy wit it!

Here's the entry from my last journal...you can find me here now though -- tune in again kids, it's going to be a rockin', dirty ride on the bikes.
_Hi everyone!!!! Remember me? 

It has been a while, can't believe I haven't posted since early September...

What has been going on? Hmmm, well, we started the IVF again at the end of September and then the cycle got cancelled just last week due to some miscommunication with the lab work. Oh well...at least I continued eating healthy and continued with something that resembles a workout on a regular basis. So I really didn't gain much weight with the meds -- only about 4 pounds. 

Working right now to take off the weight before we start the IVF again in January. My plan is to lose 5 to 6 pounds IMMEDIATELY!!! as my husbands birthday party is at the end of the month and I need to look DAMN GOOD for it. After that I want to lose about 4 to 6 more pounds in December.

I am in need of some serious help right now too, so I would love for anyone and everyone to help me out here. Give me a diet! I can totally handle the workout part of things. If anyone has a super duper, get your ass in gear, lose the fat supplement they'd like to tell me about, I'm all ears.

I've tried it all and I know what works and what doesn't, but I'm still open for any and all information you want to shoot my way.

What else has been happenin' in the world of fitty? The boys are still racing and they are getting better and better with each practice/race. Donnie got 3rd place last weekend and got a plaque, Brandon got 2nd. We have a race this coming weekend at a National track, we'll be camping out for that on Friday night, the race is Saturday and we'll be home Saturday night.
The boys are really looking forward to it and I can't wait...it's gonna be so much fun!

I was working on a little side project and I'm still working on that for you girls that I've been working with. Don't get discouraged...it's coming. I have just had so much going on lately that working on it, racing, trying to get pregnant and deal with everything else....... it has been a feat in an of itself to try to get working on that thing.

But I think I'm in a place now where I can get on here more often now and catch up with my buddies. 

Hope you're all doing well! I've missed you all._


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 7, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Hi everyone!!!! Remember me?



  



> Give me a diet!



If it tastes good, don't eat it.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 7, 2007)

Just stopping in to say good luck with the renewed endeavor there Fity.  And best of luck on the IVF too.  My hopes are with you two on that one.


----------



## nadirmg (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey Fitgirl - i just started a journal yesterday, my first.  Let's work our asses of and lose the weight!  Good luck to ya!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 7, 2007)

good luck to you too Na....how do you like the site so far?  Everyone here is super nice and just a great group of peeps.

OK, here is a pic of me and the hubby in San Fran


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 7, 2007)

WOAH, sorry that was huge

Here's a couple of the boys at the track two weeks ago.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 7, 2007)

Seriously Trip....I should probably just stop eating all together!


----------



## katt (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey there girl!    Nice to see you're at it again..   

I loved SF,,, we need to get back there again.


----------



## nadirmg (Nov 7, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> good luck to you too Na....how do you like the site so far?  Everyone here is super nice and just a great group of peeps.
> 
> OK, here is a pic of me and the hubby in San Fran



yea, most people on here are cool.  and amazingly in agreement on a lot of the basic diet stuff - other sites i went to were too damn confusing


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 7, 2007)

look who it is, good to see you again!

hopefully you get your diet up and running, God knows I'm not the person to talk to for that!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 7, 2007)

Heya Fitty!  Welcome back!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 7, 2007)

girl...you are so freakin hot!!  I will be with you on this journey for a little bit...I'm getting down to 124-125 before I start my creatine cycle  I am SO glad your back!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 8, 2007)

You are so sweet Billie!!!    I am so happy to be back on here.  I've missed you something fierce.

I would love to get down to about 124 right now.  That would be good for me to start with.

I did get up and go to the gym this morning.  30 minutes on treadmill: 20 walking and 10 running.  I'm trying to get back into running more.  I like it and I know it works for me, I just have to get back into "running" mode...KWIM?

Thanks for the welcome back Scar, Py and couSON....I've missed everyone so much.

OK, so I did cardio, abs and a few lunges w/ medicine ball this morning.
B/fast was Kashi w/ blueberries
Snack: string cheese, black coffee
Lunch: will probably be a chicken wrap or a turkey sandwich or something like that and maybe an apple or something too
Snack: I brought some sliced cucumbers so I plan to have that 
Dinner: I have no idea yet as we will be working on the trailer tonight getting it ready for tomorrow night's trip to the track

Hope you're all having a good day today....be back later.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 8, 2007)

heya hun how ya been?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2007)

Heya babe, nice to see your still here.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 9, 2007)

Awwwwww......what would I do without all you sexy people, huh?????



Oh, I forgot to tell you guys I colored my hair on Wednesday.  It's now a dark mahogoney color.  It looks really good.   A girl at the gym told me I looked really serious now!  

Ok, dinner last night wasn't too bad -- baked potato w/ chicken and vegetarian chili. Wonder what the breakdown on that was?  Will check it out in a minute.

B/fast: coffee, Fiber One cereal w/ banana
Snack: ??
Lunch: pb/j (since I'm leaving early today I just made something quick for lunch, and who doesn't like a pb/j?)
Snack: ??
Dinner: cooking hamburgers on the grill tonight at the track

I do plan to be drinking tonight - just FYI,  but I also plan to be walking and running around a lot tonight and tomorrow, so I'm not worried about it at all.

What is everyone doing this weekend?


----------



## katt (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm hunting tomorrow - Sunday will be a home improvement/cleaning day  

 hmmmm should I drink tonight???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 9, 2007)

katt said:


> hmmmm should I drink tonight???





uhhhhhh....................*YEAH!!!!!*


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 9, 2007)

Katt, what are you hunting for this weekend?   What season is this?    Duh...probably turkey huh???    


I'm a


----------



## katt (Nov 9, 2007)

I heard that wild turkey is gross!  No, I'm not a bird hunter,,, we'll be going after Bambi tomorrow..


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 12, 2007)

How did it go Katt?   What did you get?

Weekend was great.  The boys did really well.  Although I think we've got to get my little one some professional instruction.

I ran around so much on Saturday, back and forth to the track and to the pits....I think I lost 2 pounds on Saturday alone.  Worked in the trailer and stuff yesterday.

Actaully got up and worked out this morning.  30 minutes on the treadmill only though.  I plan to actually do some lifting tomorrow.    I know...don't die.  When was the last time I lifted a dumbbell?  Not even I know.

I am going by Max Muscle this afternoon on my way home though - I want to pick up some CytoLean and give that a try.  Has anyone ever tried it?

OK, gotta get back to work.  

Hope everyone is having a great Monday so far.  Hope you all had a great weekend.


----------



## katt (Nov 12, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> How did it go Katt?   What did you get?



What did we get?  From 6:00 a.m. to 9:00 a.m., about 10 pounds of extra water from the downpour we were walking in..... oh yeah,, I guess that's the day that I didn't wear my rain gear and wore my wool instead..   do you know how friggin heavy wool pants get when they are soaked?  OMFG... it was miserable... if it was just slightly raining,, then that's ok,, but heavy rain and wind did not make for a great morning  

And all the deer were probably under some dry tree and laughing at us as we walked by..   


YOU'RE GOING TO LIFT????    NO WAY!!!!   Man, are you going to be sore.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 12, 2007)

cytolift=nothing...gave it a try once, with no results or energy at all


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 12, 2007)

Yeah, I'm actually going to give that "weight lifting" thing a try tomorrow.


I'm probably gonna  the whole way through my workout.  LOL

So you didn't like the cytolean, billie?  I really like the Lipo 6 (only thing I've really kept going back to), but I want to give it a try.  I know that if it doesn't work, I'll return it and then just go back to Lipo.   We'll see.

I'm sorry you got soaked to the bone Katt. I  hate being outdoors when it rains.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 12, 2007)

of course, lipo 6 didn't do anything for me either


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 13, 2007)

Mornin' all!!!  

Workout was good this morning....nothing to write home about, but at least it was there!  

I did a couple sets of ham curls, a couple sets of quad extensions, a set of calf raises and a set of butt blasters.  then went and ran on the treadmill for 10 minutes and walked for 10 minutes.

I picked up the CytoLean yesterday along with something called Max Lean.  I'm supposed to take one Max Lean with ever serving of CytoLean.  We'll see what happens.  I took my first serving this morning with no jitters, but I did feel a little extra "oomph"

I know some of you on here don't view cereals too kindly...but I wanted to ask what you thought about Fiber based cereals such as Fiber One?  I like all of the Fiber One cereals and that with either a banana or blueberries is usually my breakfast.  I know women should be getting 25 grams of fiber each day and it is something I strive to achieve.  I usually only end up getting about 17 to 20 grams, but I'm working on it.  

OK, gotta get to work...be back later


----------



## katt (Nov 13, 2007)

That's one thing I don't keep track of,,,, my fiber intake...  maybe I should?

Hopefully your ass won't hurt too bad tomorrow!


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 13, 2007)

we wanna see numbers lol

looks like you're definitely on the right track to seeing your goals


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 13, 2007)

Numbers???     You don't want to see those...

Let's see, I think the ham curls were like 45, the extensions were like 35, the calf raises were like 70 and the butt blasters were only like 25.

Like I said...nothing to write home about....but at least I did it, and at least there's some resemblance to a starting point.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 13, 2007)

I also like fiber one cereals, I think they are ok occasionally...I love their cereal bars too!  I have been monitoring my intake for a while now...my ideal # is 20 grams


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 14, 2007)

Mornin' all!!!  Busy, busy, busy here today...

Just wanted to pop in really quick to say hello and say I hope you're all doing well.

Be back later


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 14, 2007)

Msfit!  welcome back.  looks like we got the bug about the same time, eh!


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Pylon (Nov 22, 2007)

Happy turkey day, Fitty!


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 24, 2007)

heya Fitgirl, how's everything going?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 4, 2007)

hey everyone
Sorry I've been MIA for a bit.  Things are crazy here.  I'm still covering in our Dallas office until they find someone to take this job, then I'll go back to my office.

Sorry I can't update everyone right this second, I'll be back on later though.  Busy bee.

Hope everyone is doing well and I hope you all had a great Thanksgiving.


Fitty


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey guys...sorry I've been out again.  I'll try to get on more now that things are slowing down this week.
Hope you all had a great weekend.  our race got cancelled this weekend, but it's okay.  It was nice to have some time to clean the bikes and trailer and everything.

Be back soon.

Oh, by the way.....congratulations again Billie!  You deserve to be happy sweetheart and I am so happy that you've been blessed with Cody.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2007)

hey lady!
See u are selling some toys off...what's the deelio, yo!

How's you?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 20, 2007)

Just trying to make room and pad the wallet again after buying Donnie a new 250 for his birthday.  I think I want to buy a 110 for myself too though....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2007)

I wanna bike..wanna adopt me? I promisee to keep my room clean!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2007)

ok...see you have a new avi...too small to see it..and u don't have that posted into your gallery....this is an easy fix!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 22, 2007)

I'll try to get it in my gallery next week, I don't have it here at home, it's in my computer at my office.

It's our picture I posted of us at that bar in San Fran at the beginning of my journal, I think.

HOw is everyone?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey you!
Wanted to wish you and your family a Merry Christmas!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 24, 2007)

Merry Christmas hun!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 26, 2007)

Happy holidays, Fitty!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 27, 2007)

happy holidays everyone!  I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas.  I got a new KLX 110!!!   I can't wait to get some custom graphics on it and start riding it out at the tracks.

What's everyone planning for New Year's?  Probably not much here, depends...

Time to get back into the healthy frame of mind though


----------



## katt (Dec 27, 2007)

Happy Holidays Fitty!

i think I'm just coming out of my sugar coma from Tuesday,,, haha!

That's awesome about the new bike!  Have fun with it!

I got a certificate for an adult hip hop class that I've been dying to take!! yippee!!!!! 

New Years - we have nothing planned... all of our company will be leaving, so I think we are just going to hang low and watch CSI all night.. lol


----------



## Pylon (Dec 27, 2007)

New bike! Sweet!  Let's see a pic!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2007)

I wanna see her ON the bike...IN the AIR...table toppping it! Make Travis Pastrana look like a chump!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 28, 2007)

HA!!!!  Make Pastrana looked like a chump......that would be fun, wouldn't it!  I might ride this weekend.  I think we're practicing on Sat., and racing on Sunday.

I'm trying to think of some custom graphics.  Anyone have ideas, (ahem....cough, cough....anyone want to sponsor???)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 28, 2007)

Here's the KLX


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2007)

Sweet ride!


(Bike looks nice too.   )


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 28, 2007)

haha!  

I can't wait to get my custom graphics on it now.  I think I might do something involving the name fitty


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2007)

How about "I can't drive Fitty-5!"


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 28, 2007)

Py...that one just about did me in...I'm laughing my ass off!!

Fitty....you look adorable girl!!!!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 28, 2007)

............upon taking a second look.....check out those Gazongas!!! hubba hubba!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey Tam! how are you? Happy Holidays!!!! I hope 2008 is a happy, healthy and blessed year for you, the hubby and boys!  Does Jodie come on here ever? I miss this site!!!! Take care, Happy New year!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 31, 2007)

Hiya Stacey! STOP being a stranger here!

Hiya Tam! Holy hubba hubba!
Look at that b-e-a-utiful smile! It just lights up the room!
oh..and I wanna motor boat ya...hey...what warm blooded man wouldn't!

Have a great day!


----------



## katt (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy New Year Fitty!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy New Year, Fitty!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 1, 2008)

hope you had a Fit-tastic Christmas and New Year Fitty! 

I can't make a joke about your 'ride' where as Py beat me to it, lol...and now I can't compliment the bike without sounding stupid lol...nice..umm...wheels? I got nothing


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 2, 2008)

You guys are all crackin' me up!

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!!


It is going to be a wonderful "fit-tastic" year...I like that Scar, thanx

My plan is to get back to my normal weight  I've gained about 6 pounds too many!  Started today and I plan to get back to logging my foods too.  I also am getting back into lifting.  I've been doing so much cardio (running) lately and no weight training.  I plan to keep up with my running and cardio, but it's time to get some weight training back into my life!

I don't know what is going to happen with our IVF plans, some things are going on right now and we may even be done with those plans....won't know until we have some other tests done.  Regardless of what happens with that, health and fitness always needs to remain.

M1: Take Heart Oatmeal, black coffee, hot tea
M2: Hot green tea, apple
M3: Lowfat Chicken caesar, water
M4: piece of fruit, green tea
M5: grill chicken, green veggie
M6: will probably make a fruit/yogurt/protein smoothie

My plan is to workout this afternoon after work, probably going to be about 4:30-ish.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 2, 2008)

yay!!! Welcome back Fitty!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, revise on M3:  I ended up having 1 cup lettuce w/ a little lowfat caesar dressing and about 1 1/2 cups of leftover black-eyed peas.


----------



## katt (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you starving or what???  I know this is my first day of super clean eating and I'm hungry as hell!!   Maybe for tomorrows food I'll actually count my calories .. lol


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 2, 2008)

No, I'm actually so full I've got indigestion... uke:

Maybe for me tomorrow, I'll actually get back to a normal way of eating   

I feel good about it, but know that I need to make wiser choices.  For instance, I had no protein for breakfast and to be honest with you have had virtually no protein today to speak of.


----------



## katt (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, I hear ya,,, I'm a Tomato Soup gal... and once I get into that "mode"...protein goes straight down the drain..lol


----------



## Pylon (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, I've got that chicken tomato soup in the recipe thread that gives you the best of both worlds.  You should check it out.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm gonna go check that out actually.

Things seem to be getting back to normal and I'm feeling like Mission Impossible over here:

_
Code Name:  New Booty
Your Mission:  Should you choose to accept it; is to get fit and lose some freakin' body fat for cryin' out loud._


M1: green tea, mix of yogurt, pineapple, banana, mango and dry fiber one cereal.
M2: fruit
M3: chicken (leftover from dinner last night) and a salad
M4: fruit or veggie
Workout after work
M5: Don't know about dinner yet, it will include protein and veggies.


My New Year's resolutions are to stop going to Starbucks.  I know......don't die anyone.    I'm scared, but I'm gonna try to do it.  I need to save some money and quit drinking those 500 calorie coffees damn it.  I'm going to do it for one month and then try to move on to another month.....hell, I may not go to Starbucks all year long.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey, you don't have to go cold turkey.  Try a SF NF cappuccino.   They have some of the flavors in SF versions (always vanilla, sometimes hazelnut, recently even gingerbread!)

Or you could just order plain black coffee (which is my drink of choice).  A lot cheaper too.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, I've done that, gone soy, gone SF, gone NF, gone even to the Americano.
Yep, cold turkey for me babe!  I'm getting back on drinking my green tea and if I want coffee, it's always free at work.


----------



## katt (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, I quit my Starbucks craze a couple years ago... I just added up all the $$$ that I spent, and that did it!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, with an average of $5 and 400 to 500 calories each....my jeans nor my wallet could take it anymore.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2008)

katt said:


> Yeah, I quit my Starbucks craze a couple years ago... I just added up all the $$$ that I spent, and that did it!!


the 'Latte Factor'...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 3, 2008)

looks great Fitty!  

Have you ever heard of Mesotherapy?  Cody and I are going to give it a shot...if we have a "meso-party" and refer 10 or more friends we get our first treatment done for free...now I'm not looking for a "miracle weight loss method" or anything...I am trying it purely out of curiosity


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 3, 2008)

I haven't heard about that, but keep me informed


----------



## Pylon (Jan 3, 2008)

What is it?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 3, 2008)

sorry for whoring the journal fitty...but here it is...

Mesotherapy Treatment, Cellulite, Weight Loss


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 4, 2008)

Boy I really wanted some Starbucks and a b/fast sandwich from Jack In The Box this morning...................................






but I cruised on by!    I got to work, made my green tea and am eating my oatmeal/yogurt/raisins/apple muesli.  It's really good too!


I will be healthier!

I will not go to Starbucks!!

I will lose weight!!


----------



## katt (Jan 4, 2008)

JG Fitty!!!   

I know,,, I was thinking this morning of a nice peppermint latte...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi all -- happy Monday

All has been well and as of Friday, I'd lost 2 1/2 pounds.  

I had to be at work early this morning, so I'll be working out after work today.  It will be an upper body workout day, but I'll post up tomorrow to let you know what I did.

OK, gotta go get some tea and get to work so I'll be back later.

Hope everyone is doing well and had a great weekend.


----------



## katt (Jan 7, 2008)

2 1/2 pounds is awesome!   Good job!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 7, 2008)




----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 7, 2008)

2.5 lbs =  awesome job Fitty!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 7, 2008)

Great Job Fitty!!! What do your days look like as far as food?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 8, 2008)

M1: 6 oz. yogurt w/ banana and Fiber One, green tea
M2: usually more green tea and a piece of fruit
M3: usually salad w/ chicken or turkey *OR* chicken or turkey sandwich.
(Today I'm actually having a salad and some leftover fried rice.)
M4: usually try to have another piece of fruit
M5: lean protein and a veggie
M6: Will usually try to have another piece of fruit or something yogurt or something before bed.

My dinner lately has been very small portions.  I find myself getting full really quickly.  Like last night I made chalupas w/ ff beans and lean beef and I can and wil usually eat about 4 of those, I barely got my second one down last night and just could not take another bite.  

While I'm here -- there was no workout yesterday.  I had such a crappy day yesterday, I just wanted to go home.  Glad I did, I went by the store and picked up a few things and then went home and helped hubby work on one of the bikes.  

*DEFINITELY WORKING OUT TODAY AFTER WORK THOUGH.  NO IFS, ANDS OR BUTS ABOUT IT.  I NEED TO GET A WORKOUT IN.*


----------



## katt (Jan 8, 2008)

Well.......  get  your ass in the gym then... lol..

besides.... you really don't want to gain that 2.5 lbs back, right???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 8, 2008)

yes ma'am.....damn wapshu


----------



## Pylon (Jan 8, 2008)

Fitgirl70 said:


> *DEFINITELY WORKING OUT TODAY AFTER WORK THOUGH.  NO IFS, ANDS OR BUTS ABOUT IT.  I NEED TO GET A WORKOUT IN.*



Just think, if yo don't work out, there may indeed be a but.  A big one.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 9, 2008)

I WORKED OUT   

I certainly do not want a big but, or a big butt!!!  

I certainly don't have any PR's, but hey, gotta start somewhere right?
Drop and Raise Sets:
10 minutes on step-mill
Shoulder Press: 15#/12, 17.5#/12, 15#/12
Upright Rows: 30#/12 -- 3 sets
Tricep Ext: 30#/12, 40#/10, 35#/10
Bicep curl: 12#/12, 15#/10, 12#/10
Overhead Ext: 15#/10, 17.5#/10
12 minute run on treadmill

My other goal this year is to get to where I can do a full run for about 30 minutes or so.  I would like to be able to run more.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 10, 2008)

Legs last night...will post later

Today
M1: oatmeal w/chopped walnuts, cinnamon and splenda, green tea
M2: 3 hard boiled eggs (yolk left out of one half on each), 10 almonds, green tea
M3: mixed salad w/ 1/2 turkey sandwich
M4: apple or banana and probably yogurt
M5: ??
M6: ??


----------



## katt (Jan 10, 2008)

Girl, how many calories are you taking in a day??  I don't remember,,, are you height challenged????  lol  

You don't want to fuck up your metabolism by taking in too few calories...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 10, 2008)

Height challenged. 

          


yeah, I'm only 4' 10".

I don't know, I'd guess somewhere around 1000 to 1100/day



Scratch the lunch today, well only 1/2 of it.  I did have 1/2 a turkey sandwich w/ 1/2 slice of swiss, but instead of the salad, I had about a cup of green beans.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 10, 2008)

now Tammy...you KNOW you are taking in way too few cals....when I cut it's between 1500-1600.....


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 10, 2008)

heya hot mama!!  how ya been?

diet looks nice and clean!  depending on yous LBM it may not be to bad depending what those last 2 meals were.  but you listen to them 2 fine ladies they know there stuff.  

hell i feel tall next to you LOL...I've actualy shrunk I'm now 5'5"


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm actually going to get with one of my dietitians.  My sports dietitian actually comes in today, so I'll try to sit with her later.

I don't even know if I'm "cutting".  I just want to eat clean and healthy and workout and try to lose some of this bodyfat I've accumulated.
Speaking of which, I need to go get my breakfast!!!!

M1: 6oz yogurt, banana, oatmeal, chopped walnuts (all together), 2 cups coffee
M2: some fruit or something
M3: more than likely a salad w/ chicken
M4: more fruit or something
M5: going to dinner tonight w/ the family so I will try to remain healthy and clean, it will probably be something like mexican food I'm sure -- I'll get a salad or something like that.  I'm hoping we go to a certain restaurant because they have healthy new lettuce wraps w/ steamed veggies and chicken.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 11, 2008)

PS, I think I also might try to get my underwater weighing/body fat testing next week.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 11, 2008)

DeadBolt said:


> heya hot mama!!  how ya been?
> 
> diet looks nice and clean!  depending on yous LBM it may not be to bad depending what those last 2 meals were.  but you listen to them 2 fine ladies they know there stuff.
> 
> hell i feel tall next to you LOL...I've actualy shrunk I'm now 5'5"





Heya there yourself you sexy DeadBolt, EMT.......oooohhh, I feel faint  I may need mouth to mouth!!!!

I need to actually see what my LBM is....I'll get that next week


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 11, 2008)

excellent workout post above Fitty 

everything looks like it's going smooth in here!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2008)

howdy, ma'am...how's your new year starting? been riding the bike much yet?
we want pics of u in action! WHEELIE!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 14, 2008)

I will get pics this weekend, we go riding on Saturday.

Need to get my new hot pink grips put on this week.

Weekend was great!  Not much was going on here, just hanging out with the hubby.

Working out this afternoon after work, am doing upper body and some cardio.

M1: eggs, onion, red, yellow and green bell pepper, green tea
M2: blueberries and yogurt
M3: turkey sandwich w/ lettuce and tomato (no cheese)
M4: fruit or veggies
M5: roasted chicken and veggies

Will post tonight's workout tomorrow morning.

Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## katt (Jan 14, 2008)

Sometimes weekends just doing nothing are good too!   I got hooked Sunday on "make me a supermodel"... you have to watch each episode to see who gets kicked off....lol

Have a great day!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 14, 2008)

Oh my gosh Katt....I wanted to see that.  I think I saw like the first 2 minutes... LOL


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 14, 2008)

nothing like a chillin'-out-max weekend. about all I did.

looks like you're coming along great with the diet, very nice


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 14, 2008)

....where's the pics?

Hiya Tam!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 14, 2008)

whers the workout??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 15, 2008)

Lots of upper body last night....boy, my shoulders are feeling it this morning too 
Shoulder Press:  15#/12, 17.5#/10
Overhead press: 20#/10 (2 sets)
BB Bicep curl: 30#/12 (2 sets)
Dumbbell curl: 12.5#/10, 12.5#/8
Skull crusher: 25#/12 (2 sets)
Tricep Press down (dropsets): 40#/10, 30#/10, 20#/10

15 minute walk on treadmill: 3.4 speed, increasing incline 1% every minute.
8 minute jog
Stretch


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 15, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> ....where's the pics?
> 
> Hiya Tam!



 burner

Not until this weekend


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2008)

good morning! too bad ya couldn't see the sun coming up casting the purples over Pikes Peak this am....there is something good about having to be to work early in the mornings...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 15, 2008)

M1: coffee, heart to heart cereal w/ organic low fat milk
M2: 1/2 wheat bagel w/ 1 T. peanut butter and sugar free jelly, green tea
M3: ??
M4: yogurt w/ fiber one cereal
M5: ??


Will update later, I was not prepared and did not bring my foods today.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2008)

Fitgirl70 said:


> M1: coffee, heart to heart cereal w/ organic low fat milk
> M2: 1/2 wheat bagel w/ 1 T. peanut butter and sugar free jelly, green tea
> M3: ??
> M4: yogurt w/ fiber one cereal
> ...


I bought home made 'sketti....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi everyone.  I'm still here....been busy, busy, busy training my new analyst.  I'll be back in my home office next week and can start posting more again.

Just know that all is well, diet is good and workouts are good too.

Yesterday was 35 minutes cardio.

I think I'm going to have to try to see my husband's ortho/rehab guy today though.  I don't know if it has been stress or if there is something wrong with my shoulder/back...don't know yet.  I've been kinda numb under my scapula for about a week now and it sends little shoots of pain down my arm and into my hand.  I can't do dips and can't really grip anything.  It feels like I've got something like what I imagine a spur to be in my hand.

Will update you guys later.

Hope you're all well.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 24, 2008)

shitty, I am not sure what a spur is, but hopefully whatever is wrong it is nothing bad and you're back at it in no time


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 24, 2008)

it will be good to have you back next week!! hope you get everything worked out with your back!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2008)

how'eya feeling?
Hey...um...pics? 
What's this new field you mentioned....inquiring minds wanna know...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 30, 2008)

Arm/Shoulder blade/back -- FINALLY feeling better.

I did workout yesterday:
15 minutes on stepmill
15 minutes on stairmaster
15 minutes on elliptical
stretch for 10 minutes

Dinner was asparagus, carrots, celery and 1 tblspn of hamburger helper last night.  Cup of tea before bed.

All in all, diet is going great.  I'm about to get started with my dietitian and try to lose a little more weight.  

Will work out after work today too.  Lunch today is mostly veggies and a cup of lentil soup.

Will try to get some new pics within the next week or so.  I want to get my new graphics for my bike in and then I'll get some pics made.

Hope everyone is doing well....just wanted to check in and now I have to get back to work.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 30, 2008)

ok...are you definetly back now???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 31, 2008)

Well as much as back can be!   

*Workout yesterday was:*
leg press: 3 sets 90/10, 95/10, 105/10
lunges on stepmill (doublestep): 3 sets 10steps each set
20 minutes on ellipticle.

*Meals Today: *
M1:2 cups coffee and a medium pear
M2: ?? someone left a king cake in the breakroom, so as soon as someone decides to hack into that thing, I'm sure I'll have a sliver.  
M3: probably a salad I'm sure, I have to run errands at lunch
M4: ?? more fruit or some veggies probably
M5: ?? I'm sure it will be a lean protein and some veggies

I plan to hit the weights today after work


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 4, 2008)

Morning everyone!

*YEAH GIANTS*

I started my detox again this morning.  My goal is to stay away from dairy, wheat/flour for the next 7 days, in addition to the detox supplements and eating mostly fruits and veggies.

I'll be working out today after work, so will post the workout tonight.  It will probably be only cardio though.

On the way to work: protein shake
M1: supplements, black coffee, apple
M2: fresh trail mix w/ almonds, raisins, oats and flax
M3: fresh salad greens w/ tomatoes and avocado.
M4: probably more fruit, but I also brought a Kashi bar
M5: I will probably have veggies and lean beef tonight as I have planned to make grilled kabobs tonight.

Hope everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 4, 2008)

weekend was great, thanks for asking Fitty did a little hike, and just chilled out.

how was your's? from the looks of it you had a good weekend with the Giants win.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 4, 2008)

Oh, I so wanna be back in Colorado and do some hiking.  I love it!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 5, 2008)

30 minutes cardio yesterday and lots o' triceps.  I was actually going to get to shoulders too, but it was either that or go home and start dinner (which I really needed to)

Dinner last night:  large salad, grilled onions and bell pepper, seared sirloin, grilled zucchini and a  couple of toasted ravioli.

Didn't sleep that well last night and ended up waking up a little late this morning.

Need to work out tonight, but don't know if I will.  We'll see.

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 5, 2008)

OK, so I'm back to update.  I will go workout after work.  If nothing else, but to get in about 45 minutes of cardio.

Today's meals have been:
1: protein shake on the way to work
2: black coffee, 2 cups green tea, plum, Fiber Muffin Top
3: 1 cup green beans, 1 cup cucumber and tomato salad w/ balsamic vinegar dressing and 1/2 cup tuna, water w/ lemon to drink
4: 1 oz peanuts and 1 Dr. Kracker graham cracker, more water
5: will be a pear and a string cheese before workout
6: dinner will be a lean protein and veggies


----------



## Pylon (Feb 5, 2008)

Heya Fitty!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 5, 2008)

fiber muffin?? what's that?  did you ever find out where I can get some of that Chai tea Latte stuff?  ooh...how about a hookup of some more protein cookies???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 6, 2008)

Look up Vita Muffin Vita Tops.  They are sooooooooo delicious and just the right amount of something for the morning after my shake.

Chai tea latte can be gotten from Starbucks.  

Which protein cookies did I send you?  I will certainly send you some more!!!  

I'm glad you weren't hurt in the tornadoes....we've all been watching the news and destruction down here.  Hope your tummy gets to feeling better.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 6, 2008)

1: Shake on the way to work this morning
2: Vita Muffin Vita Top, coffee, Oolong tea and 1 oz. of macadamia nuts
3: Amy's Lentil Soup w/ fresh avocado, water w/ lemon and cucumber slices to drink.
4: Probably some more cucumber or a fruit
5: Large Salad and some lean protein for dinner tonight.  I might make a large chicken fajita salad for dinner tonight.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 6, 2008)

the chai tea was something with fiber and soy protein...and I think the protein cookies may have been made my muscletech?? I could be wrong though....


----------



## Pylon (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey, I want cookies too!  I sent you a shirt and everything!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 7, 2008)

I remember which cookies they were now.  They weren't MuscleTech, they were ProtoCookie.  I'll send ya some more!   I thought that chai tea latte was from Starbucks.  It does have soy, but not sure about the fiber.  I have some other samples of some stuff I'll send ya too.

Py, send me your addy, I'll send you some too!


----------



## Irons77 (Feb 7, 2008)

Ya'll are so funny! Where do you get all these cookies? For free?? Great journal by the way!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks Irons.   Yeah, I got a buddy who will give them to me.

They really are good.  Have you ever had one?

I did not go workout this afternoon....I did not feel like going.  So, I'm home and just did a few lunges and some abs and a few squats.  

Dinner tonight will be light I'm sure (at least for me).  I wasn't feeling that great this morning and had a bit of a big lunch.  I will probably only have a salad or something like that.

OK, gotta go now.  Hope you all have a wonderul night.


----------



## Irons77 (Feb 7, 2008)

Never had a protein cookie. With all the talk they must be damn good! lol


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 8, 2008)

They are so good!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 8, 2008)

Today is not a good day to try to diet.  Today is our "monthly birthday party" and everyone......and I mean everyone.....brought JUNK for the party.

I at least tried to make something good -- 1/2 egg, 1/2 egg whites, turkey, hot sauce and low fat cheese.  But then someone brought brownies, someone brought an apple cheesecake, someone brought sausage balls, etc...etc...etc...

I had some of my egg dish, one sausage ball and one slice of that damned cheesecake!  

OK, done with that though.  About to go grab my cucumbers for a snack and then I'll have lunch and another good snack later.  Not quite sure what dinner will be tonight, but I will make a smart decision and eat wisely.

Going to try to go walk a few flights of stairs later on today.


----------



## Irons77 (Feb 8, 2008)

Apple cheesecake, damn that sound good! Don't feel bad, every now and then won't kill you.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi all!  Still here, so don't send the calvary after me yet!  Just been really busy.  But workouts are still going strong, about 4 days a week and then I run up and down the track on the weekends, lifting tool boxes, pushing motorcycles, riding motorcycles, bending, lifting, moving.....that moto mom business is hard work, I tell ya!  

I actually even got up and worked out at 5:30 this morning, felt good to be in there though.

diet is going well too, I've lost 1 pound so far.  My goal for this week is 2 pounds.  I know I'll be able to do it with no problem.

About to go grab lunch, so I'll yell at you peeps later.  HOpe everyone is doing well.


----------



## Irons77 (Feb 13, 2008)

Where do you race at? I use to race in San Antonio when I was a kid. Those were the days. Good luck with it! And good job waking up at 5 in the morning good to know I'm not the only one up at that time!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 14, 2008)

You were the only one up this morning....I accidentally slept in until 6:30 this monring.  That's okay, I'll work out this afternoon after work.

We race all over: Sherman, Denton, Muenster, Wortham, Dallas...everywhere.  My oldest son wants to go to Houston next Summer, don't know if we will or not.

Happy Valentine's Day everyone!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey everyone!  HOpe you're all doing well. 

All is well here, just working, working out and dieting.  

It's my goal to lose two pounds this week.  For real pounds, not water weight pounds.  The one pound I wanted to lose last week, I did, but I think it might have been water because I just gained it right back.....wuz up wit dat?

Oh well...new week to do whatever can be done, right?  Right!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 19, 2008)

I've been gaining and losing the same 2lb for 3 weeks now   I know how ya feel!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 20, 2008)

Yup, on that same train myself.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 20, 2008)

C'mon ride the train, get to ridin'
C'mon ride the train, it's the fat pounds train...Woot Woot


----------



## Irons77 (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey WootWoot girl, WHERE ARE MY COOKIES??? lol  Justa waiting on them. Thank again girl!


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 20, 2008)

heya Fitty!

no worries with that. it is more than likely just water weight, which I know is a pain the ass, but look at it as though it's WATER and not fat. keep it up, you're doing great!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey, I forgot about the cookies!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 21, 2008)

I haven't seen my buddy at the gym yet, so I gotta wait until he gets back.  

All is well on this front.  Worked out this morning.  A little bit of weights and then a little cardio.  Let me see if I can remember what I did....

30#BB Curls, 12 reps
30#BB Upright row, 12 reps
30#BB Curls, 12 reps
30#BB Upright rows, 12 reps
25#VBar Skull Crusher, 13 reps (2 sets)
2 sets dips off flat bench
15 minutes Interval Program on elliptical

Cardio was yesterday after work and I may go back and get in some more cardio this afternoon....don't know, just depends on what time I leave here today.


----------



## katt (Feb 21, 2008)

Great job on the workout fitty!  Dieting is so stupid hard... I know when I decide to *really* get diligent about it - I have to be totally anal and write every little stinkin thing down,, it keeps me on track..... but doesn't keep me from being grumpy about it..


----------



## Pylon (Feb 21, 2008)

Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## Irons77 (Feb 21, 2008)

Good workout girl! Keep it up.


----------



## the other half (Feb 21, 2008)

aint that the truth katts always anal


----------



## Pylon (Feb 21, 2008)

the other half said:


> katts always anal



Bragging...


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 22, 2008)

very nice workout!!!


----------



## the other half (Feb 22, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Bragging...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 22, 2008)

Anal?  Who said anal? 

I have to write everything down too katt....don't worry about it.

Well Billie, here we are (I weigh in every Friday), and guess freakin' what?  Yep, I gained back that pound again.  I swear  I'm gonna have to go back on that detox diet just to make any freakin' progress.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey everyone....hope you all had a great weekend.

Worked out this morning. 
Back day = don't remember weights or reps, just went heavy and forgot to count.    I'm sure I'll be sore tomorrow.

1/2 protein shake on the way to work
oatmeal and egg whites here in a bit
tuna sandwich for lunch
remainder of tuna and egg whites for later before I go for cardio tonight.
don't know what dinner is going to be.

Oh, has anyone bought or seen the P90X System?  I ordered that yesterday.  Going to take pics too for the "before".  Will probably post those, I'm sure.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 25, 2008)

just want to warn you up front, they have some funny ideas .... a friend of mine is doing it, and now he thinks he's some kind of expert in fitness..they teach you that crunches are considered a form of cardio....because it burns fat on your stomach


----------



## katt (Feb 25, 2008)

What is the P90X System?  Is it anything like the one you were on previously?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 25, 2008)

Really Billie?  Hmmm....I can't wait to get it to see just what it has in store.  We all know you can't spot reduce, so I know I won't be mislead, but it the results don't lie, then I'll at least be happy with it.

Check it out Katt = p90x.com 

I don't think it's a detox, I know it has phases (as in decrease and then increase calories), but that's all I really know.  I had actually thought about going on the detox again, but Brad said he would do it with me, so I bought the program.  We'll see what happens.....stay tuned.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 25, 2008)

Are you gonna do the P90X??? I have seen the commercials and have considered it!!! Hope all is well Sister Fitty!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 26, 2008)

Arch!!!!  Hey pal, how are you?  I've so missed you 

Yes, Brad and I both are going to do it.  I actually got an email this morning that it has shipped, so now I'm just waiting to get it in.  I'll let you all know how it goes.  I'm thinking about starting a new journal for it.

I will probably try to take my pics today.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 27, 2008)

Legs yesterday.
Leg Press (sleigh) 110#, many reps, varied feet positions
Leg Press (decline sleigh thingy), 125#, about 25 reps, lost count
Squats don't know weight, it's so hard to guage on one of those racks that has the cable/hook thingys.  I did put 40 pounds of plates on it though.
Lunges on this squat rack thingy, with the same weight.

Then I did 22 minutes cardio after that.

I'm really, really, really, really, really sore this morning!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 28, 2008)

It was still really tough to get up for cardio this morning after legs on Tuesday, but I did it.  

20 minutes on treadmill
12 minutes no elliptical

No workout yesterday, slept in and then went home after work and then went home and cleaned the house....that counts for something though, right?

1/2 Protein shake on the way to work
coffee when I got here and I'll have some oatmeal soon
I plan to have my tuna at lunch
I will probably have a piece of fruit or maybe a Kashi bar this afternoon

Going to a jewelry party this evening at my mother in law's and I know she is serving wine and cheese and snacks, so I need to try to keep my calories low throughout the day, 'cause yo azz knows I'm gonna be having me some wine and cheese


----------



## katt (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice job on getting up even if you're sore!   Jewelry party? Sounds fun!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 28, 2008)

yeah and my mother in law told me that if I saw soemthing that I liked to put it on her credit card.  But I think I'd rather take that money and go buy something new for the boys.  She won't mind.


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 28, 2008)

Fitty,

gonna get yourself some bling, huh? lol

workouts are looking great in here


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2008)

Awesome w/o's Sister Fitty!!! Definatly take pics and start a new journal with that, I'm excited for ya!!! Best Wishes my Friend!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 29, 2008)

Closing this journal.  Please see
She Bangs, She Bangs


----------

